# Female Cockatiel sleeping in nestbox but no eggs



## RioAndMille (Sep 21, 2013)

i have 3 cockatiel and they all live in a big cage until i notice 2 of my cockatiel mating which surprised me if I'm honest because when i first got the female cockatiel she wasn't really a fan of Rio (which is my first cockatiel - normal grey male) but they did get use to each other but then i got chicken (that's his name) who i fought was a female but it's a he. 
rio and chicken do argue all the time so i moved chicken in his own cage so millie and rio could get some peace. 

i saw them mated on saturday and sunday or monday and its now thursday morning. the pass 2 days millie has been sleeping in the nest box and she will not move even when you make noises. 
my question is when will she start laying eggs and is it normal for the hen do stay in the nest box over night?
what do i do? i do want them to hatch out some eggs dw i do have homes line up for them if they breed
thanks so much and oh hello from the UK :grey tiel:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's normal. She's getting used to the nest. It can take her up to a week after mating to lay eggs. It's best to leave her be and let her do her thing.


----------

